# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ξερουμε τιποτα γι αυτο το πουλι?

## Poulakis

Καλησπερα σας παιδια ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ και εχω μεγαλη αγαπη στα πουλια ειτε ημερα ειτε αγρια. Σημερα λοιπον σε μια βολτα μου βρηκα στο δρομο χτυπημενο στο φτερακι του αυτο εδω το πουλακι που θα βαλω στην φωτο παρακατω. Το πηρα για να το περιθαλψω και να το προστατευσω αλλα δυστηχως δεν γνωριζω κατι για το τι πουλι ειναι καθως δεν εχω ξαναδει κατι τετοιο παρομοιο ποτε στα μερη μου. Αν γνωριζει καποιος κατι ας μου δωσει καποια πληροφορια. Το κελαιδισμα του ειναι σαν κρωξιμο ειναι αγριο και τσιμπαει πολυ. 

Ευχαριστω  ::   ::

----------


## jk21

κατα πασα περιπτωση αν δεν με απατα η φωτο ειναι νεοσσος απο ειδος γερακιου (μαλλον ποντικοβαρβακινα )αν και το ραμφος επρεπε να ειναι λιγο πιο κυρτο  .
το κεφαλι με τετοιο ραμφος θυμιζει και λιγο σταχταρα (αγριοχελιδονο) αλλα μου φαινεται μεγαλο σε μεγεθος για νεοσσος...

οπως και να χει ζυμωσε λιγο κιμα με ψωμι και λιγο λαδι και δινε του μικρες μπιλιτσες .εχετου νερο και αν δεν πινει μονο του δωστου με συρριγγα (χωρις βελονα) στο στομα .
επικοινωνησε αυριο κιολας με την

http://www.wild-anima.gr/component/opti ... 1/lang,el/

δες και αυτο
http://www.wild-anima.gr/content/view/364/122/lang,el/


κανονικα το ποστ επρεπε να αναρτηθει στο φορουμ των ιθαγενων .επειδη ομως προκειται για νεοσσο και δεν πρεπει να καθυστερησεις την περιποιηση του σου απαντω εδω αμεσα.σε παρακαλω επικοινωνησε με την ΑΝΙΜΑ και ακολουθησε οτι σου πουνε.αν εχουνε χρονο σιγουρα θα ρθουνε να το παρουνε γιατι θελει ειδικη περιποιηση και καταλληλους χειρισμους για να επανενταχθει  στη φυση απο τωρα

----------


## Antigoni87

Πάρε οπωσδήποτε αύριο πρωί την ΑΝΙΜΑ τηλέφωνο! Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να τους το πας για να το περιθάλψουν και να το απελευθερώσουν όταν θα είναι έτοιμο. Χρειάζεται τη γνώμη κτηνιάτρου ή κάποιου ειδικού σίγουρα. 
Αν είναι τραυματισμένο με τρόπο που να μη μπορεί να γίνει καλά μόνο του, και δεν αντιμετωπιστεί σωστά, μπορεί να στερηθεί την ευκαιρία να απελευθερωθεί ξανά.  http://www.wild-anima.gr/component/opti ... 1/lang,el/

Αν το πουλάκι είναι μικρό, εκτός από τραυματισμένο: http://www.wild-anima.gr/content/view/364/122/lang,el/

Περιμένουμε νέα  ::  
Μην το αφήσεις πάντως, μπορεί να χρειάζεται ειδική μεταχείριση ως προς το τραύμα ή τη διατροφή του. Σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να μείνει στο κλουβί!

*Edit:* Δημήτρη ποστάραμε ταυτόχρονα! Κόβει και στους 2 το πρώτο λινκ της ΑΝΙΜΑ

----------


## fadom1

γεράκι δεν είναι σήγουρα.. ούτε καν..

 σταχτάρα ίσως.. 

ν πω την αλήθεια, το πρώτο που σκεύτικα ήταν μωρό αηδόνι  ::  ... 

αλλά με μία δεύτερη ματιά είμαι σχεδόν σήγουρος πως είναι ένα *κοτσιφάκι*.. θα το συμπεράνεις με ένα εύκολο τρόπο.. τα κοτσύφια είναι αρκετά καλά στο περπάτημα.. πάνε σχεδόν σαν τα κοτοπουλάκια.. οι σταχτεράδες-χελιδόνια κλπ δεν έχουν τόσο γερά πόδια και ειδικά σε αυτή την ηλκεία θα περπατούσαν ελάχιστο και θα προσπαθούσαν να κρατηθούν ανοίγωντας τα φτερα..( λες και ανοίγουν τα χερια να σηκωθούν από μια τούμπα..)

----------


## jk21

http://www.wild-anima.gr/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,81/lang,el/

ANIMA  	  Εκτύπωση
Σύλλογος Προστασίας και Περίθαλψης Άγριας Ζωής

Διεύθυνση:
Μενελάου 134,
Καλλιθέα
Αθήνα
17676

E-Mail: 	wildlifecare@gmail.comΑυτό το ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα προστατεύεται από spam bots, θα πρέπει να έχετε ενεργοποιημένη τη Javascript για να το δείτε
Τηλέφωνο: 	+30 210 9510075
Fax: 	+30 210 9510075

Πληροφορίες: 	Γραφεία και Σταθμός Πρώτων Βοηθειών
Ταχυδρομική Θυρίδα: 75072
17610 Καλλιθέα
Τηλ. Επικοινωνίας: 6972664675 



αν δεν  υπηρχε το λιγο μεγαλο μεγεθος οπως το κοβω για νεοσσο θα ελεγα οτι ειναι σιγουρα σταχταρα  

αλλα λιγο αυτο λιγο το χοντρο ραμφος ...

----------


## Antigoni87

Εμένα δε μου μοιάζει καθόλου για κοτσυφάκι  ::   ειδικά στη 2η φωτό...

Φίλε Poulakis, έχουμε κανένα νέο;

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Θυληκος Αετομαχος (Lanius collurio) ειναι. 
Αν δεν εχεις επικοινωνησει ακομα με καποια απο τις οργανωσεις που σου εγραψαν τα παιδια, εχε υπ'οψιν σου πως τρεφεται με εντομα(μεγαλα πχ ακριδες) οποτε δωσε του αν εχεις εντομοτροφη ή mealworms.
Ειναι μεταναστευτικο και πρεπει να φυγει για Αφρικη τον επομενο μηνα οποτε δεν χωρανε πολλες καθυστερησεις στην απελευθερωση του οταν με το καλο γινει καλα.
Εμενα παντως μου φαινεται πως εχει χτυπησει και το κεφαλι του.
Παρουσιαζει μηπως και συμπτωματα ασταθειας;
Συγχαρητηρια φιλε για το ενδιαφερον σου οποια κιαν ειναι η καταληξη.
Τετοια περιστατικα ειναι τελειωμενη υποθεση αν δεν παρεμβει καποιος σαν εσενα.
Τελος να ξερεις οτι τα μικρα της αυτο τον καιρο εχουν απογαλακτιστει οποτε το κακο ειναι μικροτερο..

----------


## fadom1

diamante εχεις δίκιο.. όντως αυτό είναι το πουλάκι..είναι πολύ κοντινή η φωτογρφία και νόμισα πως ήταν μεγαλύτερο σε μέγεθος γ αυτό είπα κοτσύφι, αν και όχι αρκετά σκούρο..

----------


## jk21

πως φαινονται αυτοι που αγαπουν τη φυση απο κοντα και οχι απο τον καναπε σαν του λογου μου   :winky:   "fullyhappy" 
ομολογω το πλατυ κεφαλι του νεοσσου και  η αισθηση οτι δεν ηταν μικρου μεγεθους (σε αντιθεση με το γιωργο) με μπερδεψαν.
οδυσσεα σε ευχαριστουμε και να σε εχουμε πιο συχνα κοντα μας!!!
ευχαριστουμε πρωτο απο ολους  το φιλο που το βρηκε και προθυμοποιηθηκε να το βοηθησει.αναμενω και γω νεα του


να και η φιλεναδα μας αν ολα πανε καλα και μεγαλωσει.

----------


## Poulakis

Παιδια γεια σας και ευχαριστω πολυ για το κοπο σας και τις απαντησεις σας. Το πουλακι το περιποιηθηκα οσο μπορουσα και απο οτι βλεπω ειναι ζωηρο και μπορει να  αφεθει ελευθερο για να φαει και να αρχισει να ετοιμαζεται για τον τοπο του! Σημερα θα παω να το αφησω στο βουνο οπου ειναι και το φυσικο του περιβαλλον πιστευοντας οτι θα τα καταφερει να παει μαζι με τα αλλα πουλακια παρεα!  ::   ::   ::  

Να στε καλα και παλι

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου δεν νομιζω απο τη στιγμη που ειναι νεοσσος να ειναι ετοιμος προς απελευθερωση.σε πια περιοχη εισαι; επικοινωνησε σε παρακαλω με την ανιμα.αν το αφησεις υπαρχει μεγαλη περιπτωση να γινει τροφη για το οποιοδηποτε αραπκτικο ή σαρκοβορο θηλαστικο .

----------


## fadom1

σηγουρέψου φίλε μου πως έχει ολόκληρο φτέρωμα πρώτα και μετά άστο.. να μπορεί να πετάξει..  για μένα κράτα το λίγες μέρες ακόμη και τάιζέ το καλά

----------


## PAIANAS

Παιδιά αυτή την περίοδο  είναι πλήρως απογαλακτισμένο κι αν έχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα με το φτερό του, μάλλον είναι έτοιμο για απελευθέρωση ..και το τάϊσε το καλά σε εντομοφάγα για κάποιον που δεν το έχει ξανακάνει είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο για το πουλί ...
Πάρε τηλ. η πήγαινε στην ΑΝΙΜΑ να το δουν και σαν πιο ειδικοί να αποφασίσουν αν πρέπει να απελευθερωθεί ..όμως ότι κάνεις
κάνε το γρήγορα ,γιατί όπως έγραψε και ο Οδυσσέας, είναι μεταναστευτικό και σε λίγο καιρό θα πρέπει να φύγει για άλλες πολιτείες ...

----------


## Antigoni87

Σε παρακαλώ επικοινώνησε με την ΑΝΙΜΑ, είναι πολύ σημαντικό, και γι' αυτό άλλωστε είναι από τα πρώτα πράγματα που σου είπαμε. Καμιά φορά δεν αρκεί η καλή μας θέληση! Ξέρουν πράγματα για τα άγρια πουλιά που εμείς δεν ξέρουμε. 

Δεν είναι κόπος ένα τηλέφωνο, μπορεί να ξέρουν *σωστό σημείο* που περνάνε πουλιά του είδους του για να το αφήσεις. Επίσης, το βρήκες κάτω με πρόβλημα στη φτερούγα. Μόνο του έγινε καλά; Πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι πετάει καλά;

Εμπιστεύομαι την ΑΝΙΜΑ ακόμη κι όταν βρω περιστέρι στο δρόμο... Μην το αφήσεις το πουλάκι, οι γνώσεις μας δεν αρκούν και είναι κρίμα να πάει χαμένο άδικα  ::

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Παιδια το πουλακι ειναι ενηλικο.
Αν μπορει να πεταξει κανονικα τοτε θα μπορει και να τραφει μονο του. 
Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις αν ειναι ενταξει τα φτερα για απελευθερωση πιανοντας το και κρατωντας το μονο απο τα ποδια ωστε να μπορει να φτερουγησει "επι τοπου".
Ετσι θα δεις αν ειναι ολα ενταξει.
Φροντισε να κρατας ταρσους αναμεσα στα δαχτυλα και κνημες με τον αντιχειρα ωστε να ειναι τελειως σταθερα τα ποδια του. 
Οι Αετομαχοι εχουν αρκετα στιβαρα ποδια για το μεγεθος τους οποτε και χωρις εμπειρια θα μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο χωρις να του τα τραυματισεις.
Ανεβοκατεβασε ελαφρα το χερι σου για να το κανεις να φτερουγισει.
Αν δεις οτι ειναι ενταξει τοτε απελευθερωσε το στο μερος που το βρηκες εκτος κιαν σου ειναι δυσκολο οποτε απελευθερωσε το οπουδηποτε στην φυση.
Τα συγκεκριμενα πουλια αυτη τη περιοδο που ''κατεβαινουν'' απο την Ευρωπη ειναι κοινα και μερικα μπορουν να παρατηρηθουν και σε προαστια της Αθηνας.

Σου επισυναπτω και μια φωτογραφια απο το πως θα το πιασεις.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αν δεις πως δεν χτυπαει τα 2 του φτερα εξ'ισου καλα τοτε πραξε οπως σου ειπανε τα παιδια και πηγαινε το στην ΑΝΙΜΑ.

----------


## Poulakis

Γεια σας παιδια σημερα το πηγα στο βουνο και το αφησα! Πετουσε μια χαρα ηταν δυνατα και τ δυο του φτερακια και ετσι εκανε καποια μικρα φτερουγισματα στην αρχη μικρα και μετα πεταξε σιγα σιγα μεχρι που χαθηκε κανοντας καποιες στασεις πριν. Ειμαι στην Λεσβο παιδια

----------


## fadom1

μια χαρα.. μπραβο σου λοιπόν

----------


## PAIANAS

Eμ δεν το'λεγες εξ αρχής ότι δεν είσαι Αθήνα ..
Μακάρι ο Αετομάχος που περιποιήθηκες να γίνει όνομα και πράγμα ..εξάλλου χωρίς να το ξέρει θα σου οφείλει τη ζωή του..
Καλοτάξιδο λοιπόν και εύχομαι πάντοτε να έχεις διάθεση να βοηθάς τα πλάσματα που θα έχουν την ανάγκη σου ..

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι το πουλακι να τα καταφερει!!!μπραβο







> Γεια σας παιδια σημερα το πηγα στο βουνο και το αφησα! Πετουσε μια χαρα ηταν δυνατα και τ δυο του φτερακια και ετσι εκανε καποια μικρα φτερουγισματα στην αρχη μικρα και μετα πεταξε σιγα σιγα μεχρι που χαθηκε κανοντας καποιες στασεις πριν. Ειμαι στην Λεσβο παιδια



απο κει ειναι και το μελος Αγγελος .Αφου εισαι καλος στις απελευθερωσεις κοιταξτε στην πορεια να βρεθειτε γιατι θελει και κεινος να κανει μερικες.οχι αγριοπουλια ομως   :winky:  

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3184

----------


## Antigoni87

Χαίρομαι για το πουλάκι, είναι τυχερό που βρέθηκε στο δρόμο σου!  ::   Καλοτάξιδο!

----------


## vagelis76

Μπράβο!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Να πάνε όλα καλά, εσύ να είσαι τυχερός στη ζωή σου και να ανταμοιβηφθείς για το καλό που προσέφερες!!!!!

----------


## angelfarm

πολυ χαιρομαι για την απελευθερωση.......ευχομαι τετοιες πραξεις να υιοθετηθουν απο πολλους..........
σχετικα με την ορνιθοπανιδα  της Λεσβου μπορειτε να δειτε και στο αντιστοιχο θεμα μου viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3001&hilit=+%CF%84%CE%BF+%CE%  BD%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B9+%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD+%CF%80%CE%  BF%CF%85%CE%BB%CE%B9%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## Poulakis

Kαλημερα παιδια. Λογω εργασιας ειχα να μπω καποιες μερες και να παρακολουθησω! Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τα καλα σας λογια και τις ευχαριστιες σας! Ειναι χαρα μου να βοηθαω τα πουλακια αλλα και αλλα ζωα που εχουν την αναγκη μας. Πιστευω το πουλακι να βρηκε τον δρομο του και τις συνηθειες του.Αγγελε θα χαρω να τα πουμε απο κοντα!  Τελος εχω να πω ενα που το λεω τακτικα.

*ΒΟΗΘΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΦΥΣΗ ΒΟΗΘΑΜΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ!!*

Να στε ολοι καλα!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

